# Dry land hunting : Ducks or Geese



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

How much water do you need to dry land hunt ? I have access to 2000 acres of corn and soybean fields . The land has small creek and ditches . If i wanted to create a food plot what to i need ? Geese regularity fly over on their way to the large lake near by .


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Wintergrower_OH said:


> How much water do you need to dry land hunt ? I have access to 2000 acres of corn and soybean fields . The land has small creek and ditches . If i wanted to create a food plot what to i need ? Geese regularity fly over on their way to the large lake near by .


Not quite understanding your question. We primariliy field hunt (crop fields) geese, and when the late season sets in field hunt ducks too, zero water involved, often much mud though.

There are some "duck" clubs in the area that pump water for ponds, but again, most feild hunting is done in either pit, or layout blinds. Most of the flooded feilds I've hunted only had about 6-24" or water. Most flooded corn fields are fantastic duck magnets.

Chuck


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If ducks and geese feed in those fields, you don't need any water at all.

Some water *will help* attract them though, and it doesn't have to be deep.

I've seen then in "mud puddles" less than a foot deep and 100 ft in diameter


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree with the statements above . No water is needed,but it sure does help. I live along the St.Lawrence Seaway in NNY . We have water everywhere ,and crop fields .I get most of my Geese in the fields and Ducks over water . Occasionally get some Mallards in the fields too.They seem to like the big puddles .


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We use a good spread of decoys in corn field stubble to pull the flocks in.

Of course we do a bunch of calling too.

 Al


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the help . I now have a better understanding . No problem with getting Geese . mallard might require some intentional flooding to create a Big puddle .


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

One trick we used when everything was froze over is put down black plastic... from the air, it looks like water to them.. Might want to shoot before they hit though.. Can't shoot the broad side of a red barn, plus makes your sides hurt like heck laughing so hard at one rolling.


----------

